# This is going to get ugly....



## inspectorD (Mar 11, 2006)

OK guy's .. sorry gals.. What would be the best man shack type set up you can come up with? 

Let's at least try to keep it clean!! 

GENTLMEN!!!!(Term used loosely)START, YOUR, ENG(woops)POSTS!!!


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 12, 2006)

My ideal "shack" would probably not be what you are looking for. 

60 to 75 ft. of tall masted sail boat. Lot's of wood and brass. 
________________

My second choice would be closer to what you're looking for.

A 60x150 pole barn style metal building with 18ft ceilings. On one end, the side that faces the road, a two story living space with windows overlooking my woodshop and garage. Brick on the front side facing the road with commercial style glass and aluminum doors. Maybe some Dry-vit accents. The far back side where my garage would be would need a loft. A place to keep my boating, hunting and camping gear all in one place. I could also put an archery range up there. A little on the diagonal, I'd have a 20 yard shot to practice with. (In my current shop, I can squeeze a 15 Yard shot if I shoot through a doorway between two rooms. Watch your tail in my shop!) In the center I'd need all of the ceiling height I could get. That's where I'd have my woodshop. I'd need a really tall roll-up door there to get my sailboat out when I finished it. A little space for a basketball goal off to the side of the woodshop. Maybe I could separate that area with my material storage. 3600 sqft of living space,,,That's roughly twice what I have now. Even Sandy might be happy with that!,,yeah, right.  

Let's see, Geothermal heat and air, Sky lights, sacrifice some floor space to *overkill* insulate the walls and ceiling, maybe floor heat in the shop, an insulated, wood framed sub-floor in the living area, a storm shelter under the floor (partial basement with a concrete ceiling); InspectorD, this is all illegal according to building code and most zoning codes, ain't it?

Tom in KY, big ideas and little bitty pockets.


----------



## PaPaDan (Mar 12, 2006)

HeII, I been married for over 30 years. I don't even know what a man shack is. LOL


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 14, 2006)

It wouldn't be worth talkin about if it wasn't!!
I honestly could give a rat's %$# about that four letter word CODE.As long as something is done to a high standard it should be left alone.
My motto is an old one... Lets remove all those saftey stickers and let life sort itself out. 

Well to stert me man shek .....I'll need one hundred acres of woods and fields.

Then comes the 40'x100' post and beam barn with the 16'lean to of the west side wall.12 foot ceilings.
Metal roofs,green. 8 pitch off a 5 foot kneewall.
Radiant floor heat inside. 16x16 Root cellar off the back under the slab.
Hoist running on the first floor front to back to move snowmobiles and other equipment when a party spontaniously erupts.
Outside under the lean to area we need a stone grill smoker with cast iron grates.(only way to cook)Need a supply of hickory and cherry, mabey some apple wood too.

Hmmm.... Motorized lazyboy with cup holder.........


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 14, 2006)

Projection TV.





Wall To Wall.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 14, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, you mean like a miramax 3-D right/!!!


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 15, 2006)

The seldom Inn? Yup that's what im gonna name it.


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 5, 2006)

my current is a man shack.  it's a 2000 sq ft duplex with three beds (all 14x14) a laundry room (14x14) an interior workshop (8x16) two big living rooms, a huge kitchen and a 1.25 wide by 2 deep car garage/ shop with a loft in the far back.  Huge closets and storage everywhere and two full baths.  I am the only occupant. hahahhaa

My dream, hmmmmm,,,,, a six car garage (shop) with a studio apt above.


----------



## inspectorD (May 14, 2006)

Now it's not exactly the man shack but, we do have a camp in the woods that is an 8x8 post and beam with a metal roof and cedar posts for the porch roof supports.It has a small loft and a window on each wall. The interior is a solid pallet floor of oak, wood stove(tiny) and the most important is the hammock in the middle of the room.Now surround that with 75 acres and yes it does start to qualify as something. I will post some pics soon.
Now I'm off to relax.....
At the Seldom Inn


----------



## Square Eye (May 15, 2006)

You gonna hang a dish on the side?

Ya gotta keep up with the 'raslin' and the national sport, NASCAR!!

Also, on 75 acres, you need a gun turret for deer season.

A table big enough for a cooler and room to slap a samich t'gether.

OH!! and a secret back door for your "prettiest" buddy to escape when your wife comes a knocking at the front.

Then your man-shack will be comparable to a super-sized meal-deal at McDonalds, Big Mac and all. Some will cringe, some may faint, But you will be the envy of many of your peers. 

Judge not a man by the size of his car, the price he paid for his home, the amount of hair left on his head; If you must measure a man, judge him by wether he follows his dreams and makes them happen, OR, if he _follows_ all of his life and never realizes, nor fulfills his true self. 

I'm dreaming right now of a shop where the tools and supplies are more than the shop can contain. 
Wait a minute, _That is my shop_.


----------



## Sauna (Jul 19, 2006)

A shack? Lol.. what's that?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 7, 2006)

Shack......... 

Some
houses
are
constructed
k&@&&y


(I know that's not how you spell kindling)

Anyone else?


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 7, 2006)

A shack is a structure that will rattle and swing violently when shaken or in high wind. Otherwise, a shack is a great place to operate a still or raise goats. Maybe even to use as a hunting blind, just open a window and tag a deer with your trusty old 30.06 (just don't lean too hard against the wall).

A shack is also good for hiding from your wife when she's on a tear. You know that surely she's afraid to go in anything that looks that dangerous.

Shack, a versatile tool for the male human animal. 

Ah-OOoooo-hoo-hoo-hoooooo!


----------



## Evil Prince (Aug 20, 2006)

So I guess a shack, by definition, ain't a great place for a 1000sq ft painting booth, 2500 sq ft metal- and wood-lathe workshop, 5000 sq foot dynamometer room and 10000 sq ft environment-controlled and 20KW generator backed-up server farm, huh?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 20, 2006)

Me thinks you mean "Cubicle".


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 18, 2008)

Well today I just got the 12 pitch roof framed on my new shack in the back. I have been collecting windows and doors and other stuff for years. This is going to get some of those parts. The old chestnut beams and floor are for my new home someday, not the shack. So I will put the shingles on tomorrow and start taking some pictures. 
It is a 16 by 10 shed with a loft framed above. 
I will put the round top window in the loft. I went to my buddy's shop today and made a window for the other side. 
I am also thinking of putting a porch on the front, but I will decide that as it progresses. 
Anyone have any cool pictures I could see for some different ideas. I want to incorporate some logs as posts and a set of stairs or make it look rustic with some branch railings.


----------



## Steve V. (Jan 23, 2008)

inside so that when I got in I could turn on stealth mode and my wife couldn't find me.

 

Steve


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 23, 2008)

Steve V. said:


> inside so that when I got in I could turn on stealth mode and my wife couldn't find me.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Now that's Perfect


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 21, 2008)

New idea?


----------

